# How many wines do you make per year?



## MedPretzel (Nov 22, 2005)

Well here it goes: 


How many batches/kinds of wines do you make per year?


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 22, 2005)

Martina, Great topic










After we all proudly post how much we make, then we need to poll how much we drink



.


If gallon batches count, I will do between 16-25 in a year, half of those being gallon jug size. But a wine is a wine!


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 22, 2005)

Exactly why I asked the question this way!









We don't want anyone getting in trouble with the feds.


----------



## masta (Nov 22, 2005)

Between 9 and 15 for me but maybe more this year if you include Mead batches but I always stay under the 200 gallon limit for my household!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2005)

Uh huh!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2005)

Actually Scott, I bet you do make sure you're below the legal limit. I bet the ATF is cruising all these sites on a regular basis. On one forum someone posted the question if anyone had any experience with making and using a still, and for some reason NO ONE EVER REPLIED! Imagine that!


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 22, 2005)

For the record, I make 25 1-gallon batches.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2005)

I started a batch once



Does that count?


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 24, 2005)

We're in the 9-15 range, varying sized batches. I think we're starting a choke cherry tomorrow!


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 24, 2005)

Just had to check my records and i'm in the 16 -25range (17) to be exact.


*note to self- must do more batches next year*


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 24, 2005)

Winemaster, 


Is there a limit to the amount of wine you can make each year?


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes there is. 100 gallons per adult in the household. I have also heard 200 gallons for someone like myself and my wife. I don't know if there is a 200 gallon max however.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 25, 2005)

Jobe05, Yes, there's a 200 gallon limit in the US per household. Almost doesn't seem fair, does it?






David, does the UK have a limit?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 25, 2005)

This is my first year making wine. I've made 7 kits, 2 meads, and 4 fruit wines. And they are all just about gone. Next year I hope to make alot more and hopefully be able to put some away for aging. Wine making has been such a pleasurable hobby and I think it is something I will never give up doing. 


And I have to say that being part of the forum has been alot of fun, learning and meeting all of you. Looking forward to next year!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Nov 28, 2005)

At the rate I am going I would say around 25 kits a year. I am sure this will slow down by the end of next year. I plan to be into scratch made wines by then.


Smurfe


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 28, 2005)

Be careful, you don't want to exceed the 200 gallon limit!


----------



## smurfe (Nov 28, 2005)

PolishWineP said:


> Be careful, you don't want to exceed the 200 gallon limit!




I figure that would be like 33 kits at 6 gallons a kit. I should be good there. I am not really worried about it as there is no way to really track this plus if I was "raided" I won't have 200 gallons on the premises.






Smurfe


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Dec 8, 2005)

Princess,


Not as far as I know there is no limit to what one is allowed, If there is then I have never heard anyone or seen anything related to it at all.


The main concern our Goverment seems to have is that you don't make the wine with a view to selling it on for profit....


----------



## Vaughn (Dec 8, 2005)

Does it matter if your talking 1 gallon or 6 gallon batches? 


I haven't been at it a year yet (my vintner aniversary, March). But, I figure I will do around 15 batches before the end of my year.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 8, 2005)

Winemaster said:


> Princess,
> 
> 
> Not as far as I know there is no limit to what one is allowed, If there is then I have never heard anyone or seen anything related to it at all.
> ...




What about bartering? And I wonder about that in this country too! Hmmm.... I thinkI should look into this. I know for a while the tax man was trying to tax big barters in this country!






I haven't heard anything about that for quite a while though. But I must look into this! Anyone out there have any info?


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 8, 2005)

In which way, PWP? 


Whatever doesn't exchange cash/debit/credit, is totally unknown to the IRS/Feds.


Someone gives you a gift, and you give one in return? Are gifts ("Christmas gifts") reportable to the IRS?


Or you could do a "Wine-Tasting" get-together. Parties for business purposes are tax-deductable.... Hint, hint. No, my party was NOT a tax deduction!


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 8, 2005)

Do we have to define wine?
What about strong lemonade or apple cider?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 8, 2005)

Peter, anything that we can legally make is about what I am wondering.


Martina, We need a new roof. If we were to pay for the supplies with cash and exchange roofer labor for wines we create, is that legal? 


I do remember about 10-15 years ago reading about the IRS trying to get involved in big deals like that. I sure don't want the revenuers coming after me, but if it's possible I'd like to exchange our labor making good wines for the labor of people putting a good roof on our home. 


It's funny how the tax man hears about things like this. We have a neighbor who I don't think would think twice about dropping a dime on us if he found out about a deal we'd cut. And in small towns, everyone tries to know everyone else's business.


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 8, 2005)

PolishWineP said:


> Martina, We need a new roof. If we were to pay for the supplies with cash and exchange roofer labor for wines we create, is that legal?







All I will say is... Ask George. I am sure he can answer this one for ya!






Accountant by trade, Winemaker by calling. He'll be the best to answer this one. 


In my limited knowledge, ask the roofers to a party???? Of course, the party might cost 10,000 (???) but at least you might get 30% back?





M.


----------



## masta (Dec 8, 2005)

PWP,


If you get the proper permits for putting on your roof it is nobody's business how you pay the contractor. I am so glad I don't have the pain in the *** neighbors who have nothing better to do than worry about who is doing what with their own home.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, this guy is a piece of work. I'll tell you all about him when we're in Texas. It makes a good story, along with the "Screw-Top Wine Bottle and the Cork Screw." I have some stories that will make you laugh or cry. I like to laugh!


----------

